# Snobear-Our Samoyed-Gone Three Years Today



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Snobear:

Mom and Dad love and miss you and Smooch so much. Can't believe that today is three years since we sent you to the Rainbow Bridge! Please tell Smooch we love her, too!
Miss seeing you two fly through the house!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hugs to you Karen!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen and Ken, thinking of you on this hard 3 year bridgeday!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Karen!

Lots of hugs on this hard day. 

(((((((Karen))))))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts arew with you on this sad day.

I hope you can reflect on all the wonderful times and memories you shared with Snobear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> My thoughts arew with you on this sad day.
> 
> I hope you can reflect on all the wonderful times and memories you shared with Snobear.


Carolina Mom and all:

The wonderful memories sustain us!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Always loved and in your hearts - thinking of you today


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sending lots of hugs


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Karen, thinking of you today, know how hard it is....(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending special hugs and good wishes across the miles to you.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

They are never gone if you keep them in your thoughts and your heart...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

thinking of you and you family today. 
Remember all the good times and smile for the love he brought you during his short time with you. 
take care.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so glad you have wonderful memories of Snobear and that the memories help you and your husband.

Thinking of both of you today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending hugs today....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hard to believe that it is 3 years - I hope that your happier memories help you through today and that you will remember Snobear and Smooch with a smile


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Very sorry Karen. Hugs to you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hope your memories bring you more comfort than pain, time doesn't always make it easier when you sit down and really start thinking about all you miss. I'm sorry Karen.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am sure Snobear is looking down fondly at you today. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Big hugs to you and Ken from all of us. I know Snobear is sadly missed every single day. ((HUGS))


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thinking of you and your husband today. I know how much you loved Snobear. Keep those wonderful memories alive !


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

SnoBear and Smooch were such beautiful dogs! I know how much you must miss them both. While these anniversaries are hard, and there is always sadness in remembering their passing, our loving memories of them help celebrate, and honor their lives!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hugs to you, Karen. Anniversaries like these are tough. I hope you smiled when remembering Snobear in their prime and how happy they were, thanks to you.

You're such an inspiration and comfort to so many here on GRF, and a wonderful person. Belly scratches to Tonka and Tucker too.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hugs to you on this hard anniversary day.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

May the precious memories of Snobear and Smooch stay dear to your heart forever.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen and Ken thinking of you I know how hard it is (hugs)


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending (((hugs)))


----------

